# Soles of my Feet are on Fire



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

I went to bed 3 hours ago, at first my feet were freezing as usual which makes them ache. Within an hour the bottoms of my feet, ankles and calf muscle were on fire. I fractured both heel bones in 5 or 6 places and pulled the tendons on both feet so I have to wear good supportive shoes so that's not what's causing this burning pain. This isn't the first night this has happened. So I googled it and hypothyroid can cause this. Anyone else having or had this problem? This thyroid stuff feels like the song that never ends. GrRrr


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HotGrandma said:


> I went to bed 3 hours ago, at first my feet were freezing as usual which makes them ache. Within an hour the bottoms of my feet, ankles and calf muscle were on fire. I fractured both heel bones in 5 or 6 places and pulled the tendons on both feet so I have to wear good supportive shoes so that's not what's causing this burning pain. This isn't the first night this has happened. So I googled it and hypothyroid can cause this. Anyone else having or had this problem? This thyroid stuff feels like the song that never ends. GrRrr


In days of yore, I used to have to hang my bare feet off the edge of the bed. They were hot and burny! Only putting a lotion on like Queen Helene would give a small welcome respite. Keep the lotion in the fridge.

It is part and parcel of peripheral neuropathy due to Graves'. What about your hands? Mine burnt up as well.

Sending hugs. This is a horrible horrible disease.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Andros

My neck, shoulders, arms and into my hands burn't like this in November and December when my levels were extremely low. Couldn't hardly move them the pain was so incredible it spiked my BP. That has subsided as my levels reached the line on what is considered normal.

I don't think I got a full hour sleep all night and they're still burning. Its definately nerve pain. I can feel the heat coming off them when I touch them with any other part of my body.

When you look up side effects of Graves you don't find this stuff, like bottoms of your feet on fire, or pain in your arms, etc.

So if anyone sees me outside standing in the snow at 3:00am in my bare feet, Im not crazy, I have "Graves"


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HotGrandma said:


> Thanks Andros
> 
> My neck, shoulders, arms and into my hands burn't like this in November and December when my levels were extremely low. Couldn't hardly move them the pain was so incredible it spiked my BP. That has subsided as my levels reached the line on what is considered normal.
> 
> ...


No...................you are not missing any brain cells.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I have had it but not nearly as severe as yours.
It started in the spring and it felt like they were so swollen but they actually weren't. Then it went away in the fall but in January it started again, they also are very painful to walk on. I did some reading and thought my levels might be low so Dr. said I could increase my meds and it has gotten somewhat better.
I am seeing a GP that specializes in thyroid disorders in May so I am hoping that he can help as my family Dr seems useless when it comes to my thyroid.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I've gotten this sporadically. If you have any place with a concrete floor, go stand on that for a little while. Concrete actually draws the heat out of your body and it was the best relief I could find.


----------



## Cymry (Nov 12, 2012)

I have autoimmune hypothyroid and I don't think I've ever had this problem. I have had very achy feet, but I don't think they've ever felt like they were burning. Sometimes, though, I do have achy arms and legs at the end of the day and sometimes it feels like my forearms are burning. To the touch, they are not hot, but they feel like they are radiating heat. My face used to do the same thing (feel hot and be very red) many, many years ago and I always attributed it to stress releasing from my body, kind of like when you get a stress headache after the day is over. I always attributed my body aches to the same thing, but since I have been diagnosed with hypothyroid and anemia, I have learned that body aches can be a symptom of these conditions. What feels best on my hot, achy arms is the air in a nice, cool room. Lots of times the achy-ness goes along with fatigue, so I go to bed early and make sure my arms are lying outside the covers, draped across a nice, cool pillow.


----------

